# Hight quality meat rabbits for breeding



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

High quality, productive, meat rabbits for breeders in Central Missouri..... what do you have to trade?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Meant to PM, not post. Sorry.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I can personally vouch for the quality of o&itw's stock. MOST excellent and sturdy, and very meaty.


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

what breed and what you looking for in trade?


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry, mplatt

I almost forgot I had posted this thread. These are purposefully mixed breed meat rabbits that I have cross breed to have health and vigor above all. My original cross scheme was 1/4 Cal, 1/4 Brazilian, 1/4 San Juan, 1/4 NZW,

Later I bred in some French Lop, and some Flemish.

Then I select for the best growers and mothering ability. Because I haven't kept most does for more than a year or two, I usually have some proven does, but now I am about where I want to be, just hate to put good does in the freezer. 

I am not looking for anything in particular... I am not in a place where I can trade for other animals (unless some one has a good quality Silver fox, Champagne, or giant chinchilla buck)

Other wise I'm pretty easy what do you have extra?


----------

